
Uber is under federal investigation for spying on Lyft drivers - sus_007
https://www.engadget.com/2017/09/08/uber-federal-investigation-hell-program
======
wheaties
...and yet, Uber is the dominant competitor in the driving for hire sphere. It
has done damned near every shady and illegal act that you could come up with
(allegedly) apart from drug trafficking and contract killing. If these things
don't beat the heck out of it, what motivation does anyone have for not being
so underhanded and shady? What motivation does any VC or PE investor have for
not demanding the same? At the end of the day, all they really do care about
is their IRR.

~~~
ProAm
"If you're not cheating, you're not trying..."

------
ejlangev
Seems like their long track record of shady and irresponsible behavior
continues to catch up to them. I hope authorities throw the book at them to
discourage other people from behaving this way. Sad!

------
antidaily
I, for one, am shocked.

